# Can I freeze cannabutter?



## moneyoverall (Dec 21, 2008)

i just made some and i want to speed up the proccess where the water seperates from the butter. would freezing help or make things worse?


----------



## Californiaman (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't know. I know you can afterwards without problems. I just kept my bowl in the fridge it cooled and then transferred it. 

Let me know if freezing directly works!


----------



## bts420 (Jul 17, 2009)

bump bump, can you freeze the cannabutter to solidify the butter faster and separate it from the water?


----------



## lexros (Oct 14, 2011)

i have seen a video on youtube where a guy does this so i guess it works
i have just made a batch of cannabutter and was tempted but decided to play safe and put it in the fridge


----------

